# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Index thread:  Self sufficiency/SHTF

## tangent4ronpaul

See group project thread for explanation:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...23#post4592223

-t

AWESOME links sites:
Check out this website, Its all about the farm 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...about-the-farm.


BARTER
Best "currency" after the BIG CRASH 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-the-BIG-CRASH
Alcohol and tobacco as currency? 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...co-as-currency


CHEMISTRY
Want to be really, really self-sufficient? 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...elf-sufficient




ENERGY

Energy misc
Awesome invention for off-the-grid heat and energy! 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...eat-and-energy!
Keep your house cold this winter 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ld-this-winter.
Scenario discussion: Extended power outage 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...d-power-outage



Energy solar
Build It Solar : Guide To Free Energy 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...To-Free-Energy
Determine the Solar Potential of Your Roof Today! 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...our-Roof-Today!



Energy generators
Would someone recommend some gas stabilizer? 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...gas-stabilizer
Gasoline price finder (Gasbuddy.com) 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...asbuddy.com%29




FOOD
Food production gardens
Permaculture 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...4-Permaculture
Great article on composting and making compost tea
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ng-compost-tea.
A question about honey 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...on-about-honey
Indoor agriculture thread 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...culture-thread
Farming With Nature: A Case Study of Successful Temperate Permaculture 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...maculture-quot



Food production livestock
Chickens!!!! 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...45847-Chickens!!!!


Food storage
Food storage DIY
Dehydrating 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...84-Dehydrating
Few storage questions 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rage-questions



Food storage buying
efoodsdirect.com 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...oodsdirect.com




LAND



MEDICAL
The Medicine Thread 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...edicine-Thread



OFF GRID
living off grid undetected 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rid-undetected.
Great website (backwoods magazine)
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Great-website




PREPS
Bugout Bag - Care And Feeding 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...re-And-Feeding
Top 100 Items to Disappear First During a National Emergency 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...onal-Emergency
Looking to get started with all of this 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...th-all-of-this
How can YOU survive? (about skills)
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...an-YOU-survive
Question: What food to stockpile and how? (mainly opinions – no resources)
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ckpile-and-how
Advice from Agentina 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-from-Agentina



SHELTER
My dream earth house 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...am-earth-house
blog of underground home construction 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...e-construction



Shelter boats
Living Aboard 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Living-Aboard


WATER
Rainwater harvesting 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ter-harvesting
Long Term Water Storage 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Water-Storage
Illegal To Keep Rain Water In USA (not everywhere – our county sells rain barrels and compost bins at cost to residents)
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...n-Water-In-USA





WILDERNESS
Wilderness Survival: Building and using a wilderness survival kit 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...s-survival-kit
Make your own lightweight super efficient backpacking stove 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...kpacking-stove

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

The above is the good, practical, info filled posts from the last 4 pages (34-37) of this forum when viewed 10 posts per page.  If anyone wants to to take a block, tell us what block and go for it!

likewise, hit your bookmarks, major topic suggestions and subject stuff of good threads you remember.

-t

----------


## FlatIron

Would be nice to see this be updated. very helpful

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Would be nice to see this be updated. very helpful


Want to help?

I actually have some more processed - but just another couple of pages.  NOT fun to have to do all of the work   I thought ppl wold jump in and help.

-t

----------


## Mundane

The list looks pretty inclusive. I'd like to see people post pics of how theyve implemented some of these ideas. I'm happy to post some of mine as soon as I take some pics. It's a work in progress.

----------


## roho76

Epic thread is epic. I'm headed to bed right now but I'll leave this page open and contribute tomorrow after work if you still need help.

----------


## opal

Not sure what you mean by helping out with the thread but I found a dead link.. second link under energy solar
roofray    dead link.. blank page

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

//

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

This guy has taught me a lot: http://www.youtube.com/user/southernprepper1

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Bookmarked and sent to a friend. Will definitely be checking this out. Thank you.

----------


## american.swan

Read both Cody Lundin's books. 

Enough said.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Read both Cody Lundin's books. 
> 
> Enough said.


Great advice! I'm putting both on my to buy list.

Cody's house:
http://www.codylundin.com/codys_house.html

http://www.codylundin.com/wordpress/...lundins-house/

Books:

 When All Hell Breaks Loose: Stuff You Need To Survive When Disaster Strikes:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/142360...sr=8-1&pi=SL75

 98.6 Degrees: The Art of Keeping Your Ass Alive:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/158685...sr=8-2&pi=SL75

----------


## S.Shorland

I really think this is a great video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...kDLxMN9tw&NR=1

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Bump

----------

